# Rosie's Teeny has gone to the Bridge...



## BlueGiants (Nov 11, 2008)

:rainbow: Just wanted to let people who knew him that Rosie's Teeny has passsed away. He wasa most special Flemish Giant. Teeny celebrated his first birthday recently and was much loved... no one told him he was a rabbit, he thought he was "one of us". (Well, he was!)

I spoke to Rosie, and she is so terribly upset. But I though those that remember him would want to know. :sad:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 11, 2008)

So sorry for your loss... I know he was special to you.

Z & R


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh god this is just I don't know. It's wrong. May he binky free.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 11, 2008)

Rosie..

If you'd like to come back and do a tribute to him..we'd welcome the opportunity for you to share your special boy with us.

Z & R


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this terrible terrible news.

Cathy if you speak with Rosie, please tell her I am so sorry to hear this.

Binky Free at the BridgeTeeny.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I think all flemish giants are special - but Teeny was oh-so special. He was sorta dear to my heart because I remember Rosie pcking him out and then watching him grow via. pictures...

We used to have a running joke about how she had Teeny and I had Tiny and all we needed was a "Mo". In fact, Teeny's name was sorta a play on Tiny's name.

Anyway - enough about me. Rosie - if you read this - I'm so sorry for your loss. I can not begin to imagine the devastation that you and your family are feeling. 

We're all here for you if you need a place to vent/cry/scream...whatever.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry, Rosie .


Rest well and binky free, Teeny :rainbow:.




:sad:


----------



## timetowaste (Nov 12, 2008)

AWW Rosie, I'm SOO sorry.

Binky free, baby boy Teeny <3.

:rainbow:urplepansy:

Love always to you and your family Rosie...

Tracy and Nemo


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh no! Poor Teeny  Does anyone know what happened? He was such a gorgeous, gorgeous boy... I missed seeing pictures of him over the last few months. Please send my condolences to Rosie and Em


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh no 

What on Earth happened to that sweet boy? 

That is just terribly sad. I feel so bad for her and her family.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry Rosie. I remember you choosing him, and the pics of when you got him, and that wasn't even a year ago.

Sometimes bunnies come into our lives, only for s short time, but to give us something, or to teach us something, and then it seems they leave when they have their message across (sort of like a Mary Poppins for the animal world). Maybe he needed you to realise something, or to give you something, after all the losses you and Peg suffered, I don't know. He was only with you for a short time but I feel sure that he knew how well he was loved and treasured, and had a blast with you. He was one lucky guy.

I'm just so deeply sorry for you. I don't know if you'll see this, but if you do, feel free to PM me if you ever want a chat.

x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about this. He was so young. Does anyone know what happened?

Binky free, "little" guy... :rainbow:


----------



## Michaela (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh.  How could we not remember such a beautiful, special rabbit? Rosie, if you read this, I am so sorry. I will be thinking of you guys at this very difficult time. :hug:

Binky free, Teeny. :rainbow:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh no, not Teeny.... I remember all his pictures and stories.... He was such a beautiful bunny 

I'm so sorry...

Binky free Teeny 

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry. If anyone is in contact with Rose, please convey my condolences (and also tell her how much she is missed on RO). RIP Teeny :rainbow:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 12, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> No one told him he was a rabbit, he thought he was "one of us". (Well, he was!)
> :sad:




Thank you so much for posting this, Cathy. I truly, deeply appreciate it.

I wanted to come on and post a few details about what happened...

Teeny passed away sometime in his sleep Monday evening. He was laying just like he always does when sleeping, and didn't look like he'd been in any pain. He'd been eating a bit less (but it's always been normal for his appetite to fluxuate, with his growth rates going up and down...and he still had about six more months of growing to do), but he'd been going potty and drinking just fine, and was eating his hay great, just a little less pellet food (which, once again, was not out-of-the-ordinary). There weren't any real indicators. Sure, he'd also been a bit less active...but that's nothing at all unusual with larger buns, either. Just no real indicators that would've raised a red flag. 

As far as how I'm doing...not real great. I wake up several times a night, just long enough and awake enough to think _"Teeny"_ or to think _"Where's my baby?"_ and fall back asleep. Danny's even cried about it. We're all three just plain devastated.

We took his cage out of the general area of the others today. We were going to completely disassemble it (it was an NIC cage) and keep the panels, but with the cutting of each zip tie, it just got more and more difficult, and finally the both of us decided we just couldn't go through with it, and took the whole cage (minus his toys) to the dumpster.

I can't believe I had to disassemble his whole life today. I always put so much into mocking up my babies' spaces when they first come home, and do so much with them everyday. It's so hard having one less bun to feed, and he was one of my buns that I did special things with in feeding him (he got Calf Manna and he was my only bun on Oxbow 15/23 food). I even used the top of his cage to arrange everyone's foodbowls on to put their food in. 

I just can't believe he's gone. We would've celebrated his first Gotcha Day on the 16th of December...so he hadn't even been home for a year yet. He just celebrated his first birthday on the 26th of October, so he was barely a year old. I'll never know how much he would've weighed when he was full grown. I just find it so hard to believe this has happened.

I still remember when he fit in my hand as a baby bun, feet on each side of my hand, belly fitting perfectly in my palm, beautiful fawn-colored fluffy baby fur...ears so heavy they would fall down each side of his head, almost like a lop's.

















We have his body inside three heavy black garbage bags while we're figuring out what we're going to do with it. I was breaking down so badly while Danny and I were trying to take apart his cage, so Danny walked over, found his head and ears through the bag, and brought me over to pet him. I just stood there, crying, talking to him...it was so hard, but so badly needed...to be able to say goodbye and let go.

Our eight other sweeties are doing okay. They all seem perfectly fine, health-wise, and I'll be keeping an eye on each one, looking for any signs of different behaviour. I think they took the time after he'd passed to say goodbye. Trixie let me pet her, and even kiss her, which is just not her usual thing. Over the last few months, she's decided Daddy's her human, so he feeds her along with his other girl, SweetPea (well, I still fill the bowls, but he takes them out and puts them back, lol). It's nice to see her warmed up to someone...she's such a goofy aloof girl! But I got to pet her as long as I liked, and give her lots of kisses. It's not often they see me cry like that, so I'm sure it threw them for a loop. 

I could tell Flower was quite confused. She and Teeny had bonded somewhat over the past few months (as their cages sat next to one another's), so she's wondering where her big ol' goofy friend went. I tried to give her some love, but she grunted and tried to box me...my poor baby's so confused.  She's going to need extra love for some time.

As far as everyone else, boy are they getting lots of love! Mama can't seem to leave anyone alone lately.

Cathy's statement about Teeny is so true, though. He was in so many ways so human. He would snuggle up and nuzzle me with his nose and rub cheeks with me. No other bun, not even Fiver, would do this. And there was just such an understanding in his eyes...they were so human, those beautiful lavendar-gray eyes.

I'm gonna miss my big ol' goofball boy. I used to say to him, "What am I gonna do with you?" Now I find myself wondering "What am I going to do _without _you?"

Just keep me and my family in your thoughts and prayers. I don't know how much I'll be on here, but I wanted to come on and thank everyone for their condolences and prayers and thoughts. It means so much.

Here's my favourite picture of my beautiful, goofbal boy:






And here's one that so beautifully illustrates those gorgeous eyes:


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 12, 2008)

:tears2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 12, 2008)

Again I am so sorry. I hate knowing he is gone. I had been thinking about him knowing you would have done something so special because it was his birthday.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

Iam so sorry Rosie. Hearing Teeny pass away breaks me up. I've had a fascination with Flemishes, and I finally got to meet up with one.

Binky FreeTeeny. ink iris:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 12, 2008)

:sad: 

:cry2

:in tears:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh No!! Not Teeny . He was still a baby !

Oh Rosie, I am so very sorry for you and your family. Teeny was a special boy, and I can't believe he left us so soon.

Thinking of you guys 

God Bless, Teeny 

Jan


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 12, 2008)

This is so sad...

:tears2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so very sorry ,Rosie , that you lost such a special little guy at auch a young age. 

To lose one suddenly like this is really the hardest way....can't imagine how sad you are. 
In his "almost year" he was so lucky to have you as his mom.

:sad:Binky Free Teeny Boy ; he was gorgeous


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 13, 2008)

Rosie, I had no idea until tonight, I am so very sorry. I know how hard it is and I cannot imagine what you are gonig through, I can't.:sad: I wish you any good feelings you could possibly take in through our messages to you, but, again, I know how the pain just doesn't do away.

I will be thinking of you and your family and all the buns. Please feel free to pm me.

Again, I'm so very sorry.

Crystal:hug:

RIP Teeny.:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## polly (Nov 15, 2008)

I have no words Rosie, I am so so sorry for your loss of Teeny :in tears:



ink iris:


----------



## JimD (Nov 15, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

... binky free Teeny
ray::rainbow:









:sigh:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you for your sweet words, guys.

Em's doing okay...we had to take a long walk after telling her, and she fell asleep crying, but she's doing better. Every day is a new day in our family, and we try to look at the positive of things.

Our other sweetie-buns are doing great. Flower's still confused, but she's getting better. I was up really early sick on Friday, so I took a day of relaxing at home, and Danny took Em to and from school so I could sleep. It was nice to just have a day of relaxing and kinda working through things in my mind. It's been so hard...

It's amazing to me how I can go for long stretches at a time, feeling perfectly fine, but one thought will pop into my head of yet another tragic detail, and I'll break down like I'm finding out all over again. My head's in a fog, and I know I'm not really out of shock yet, but I try to be there for Em, and try to be available and aware of things for Danny (I still remember him asking, months after Drew passed, when I mentioned that I'd been over the worse of it, "Does that mean I get my wife back now?"...broke my heart, and made me realize just how mentally by myself I'd been acting. I just get so distracted for a time, and then somehow I snap out of it, and go about my day. I just fine myself incredibly lost in thought, more than anything.

Hugs to you guys and your furkids,

Rosie*


----------



## cheryl (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm so very Sorry Rosie

My heart is with you at this sad time

Cheryl


----------



## ec (Nov 16, 2008)

Rosie, I'm so very sorry for your loss.

Binky free, sweet boy.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 17, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Thank you for your sweet words, guys.
> 
> Em's doing okay...we had to take a long walk after telling her, and she fell asleep crying, but she's doing better. Every day is a new day in our family, and we try to look at the positive of things.
> 
> ...



Rosie, if it's any consolation at all, this is exactly what Peg and I described how we went through a loss at one time, she agreed with what I said of how it can come and go and is so strange. I think this is what you are experiencing and find it to be normal. Unfortunately, the pain is so bad you just don't know what to do. I understand that totally. Please, if you need to talk, send me a pm and follow up when you can, no big deal, ok?

Thinking of you and your family at this diffucult time.

Crystal

:hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 20, 2008)

Just to add a bit of an update...

Sunday afternoon, we buried our sweet boy in a really lovely place. His spot overlooks a really beautiful view, where there's a little stream and lots of birds and wildlife (I even heard some wild bunnies scampering around, so he'll have bunny company). It was so hard to drive away...I felt like I was abandoning my sweet boy by leaving him there. In a way, his body still being home was comforting...but I knew we had to do what was right, and say goodbye. It was so difficult for me...

Emily's doing really well. Our little funeral (was just the three of us) helped her to move on. I think that it being a more concrete a way to say goodbye (actually having his body there, seeing where he's buried, etc.) helped her move on easier than she did Bun Bun because this way she could talk directly to him. (She still cries about Bun Bun's passing from over a year ago.)

But...I'm not doing too horribly well. I talked to Cathy on the phone earlier, and though I'd been fine for hours, I completely broke down in talking to her about missing him. It's odd how loss is like that.

It's been mentioned to me the idea of getting another bun...but right now, I can't even approach the subject. Earlier, we had to go to a pet store to get some more bunny food, and I remembered that they also sold buns...and during breakfast beforehand thought, _maybe we could get one_, and then promptly started crying, and Danny looked at me, and took my hand. I hadn't even mentioned yet my train of thought about being at the pet store...but he knew. Just the thought of the _reason_ why we have an empty spot made me break down. 

One thing was nice, though...we stopped by the feed & tack place (before going to the pet store) to see if our shipment of bun food came in (we buy boxes of Oxbow...six 10lb bags at a time...we get it at-cost that way), and we mentioned to her that we'd lost our boy...and she understood immediately what we were going through. It was nice for someone to understand why I'm in so much pain...so few people do around here in LA.

Flower is still upset. I mentioned to Cathy the fact that she boxes me every time I try to pet her, and she mentioned that Flower is probably angry at me, specifically, for it...that she's taking her grief out on me. I can understand, really...I'm mad, too...and so sad about things. I'm just being patient with my baby girl. I know she doesn't really understand things, and that it'll just take time and patience.

Trixie's doing really well, given that she's back to her normal avoid-Mama's-petting-like-the-plague self, lol! I was really happy to discover that earlier today when we fed them. She's such a stinker...lol!

As far as everybody else, they aren't acting any differently at all...and are in fact doing really well. I'm really proud of my babies and their strength. We're all getting even closer together as a family (as if it were possible...we're so close already), and really growing together. I'm really proud of my family and their strength.

The cats can tell I'm upset...Hobbes won't let me leave the room (or Danny, either) without crying at whatever door we're on the other side of. But they've seen me upset like this before. Hobbes won't leave me alone...which is fine with me. He's got his longer winter coat on right now, and is super fluffy (which, if you know Hobbes, is quite a feat!). I'm calling him my Wooly Cattith (like Wooly Mammoth)...and he loves it.

But...all in all...we're working through this together, and we'll be okay. I've been walking around in enough of a sad fog that I didn't realize that Monday meant it'd been a week since I'd lost my prince of a bunny. There are so many things I'm sad about with this, so many thoughts of what I miss about him...that I don't think it could've made me any sadder. A week feels like a day to me right now...and no amount of time passing seems to make any difference. The fact is, my baby boy is gone, and there's nothing I can do about it.

Though...I do take comfort in the fact that I feel him with me almost all the time. When he first passed, and Danny had me feel his ears through the bag, I could feel him there with me. It was very odd...it felt like he was really confused, and so sad, and trying to get back to his body, but couldn't. I can feel that he misses me, too, and my love and kisses and cuddles. I don't know how to describe it...

The day before yesterday (or maybe it was yesterday, I don't know), I was walking to go pick Em up from school, and I saw a big, light-colored bun hop into some bushes ahead of me, and thought, "OH! A bun! I'm gonna have to take him home!" When I got up to the bushes, there wasn't anyone there...and the bushes were right up next to a building, so I knew I'd seen something that wasn't actually there. I felt Teeny really strongly at that moment, like he was walking with me, feeling that I was sad, and wanted to remind me that he was there. I miss him. I so badly miss my baby boy. And no other bunny could ever take his place. But BOY are my eight other sweethearts and our three kitties getting an overload of love!!

I don't look forward to not feeling him with me anymore...that'll be so difficult...

But until then, I continue to relish every moment he's with me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 20, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> But until then, I continue to relish every moment he's with me.


He will always be there. At the oddest moment you will know. They never leave you completely.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 20, 2008)

He will never leave you Rosie.... never. :hug:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 21, 2008)

You'll always feel him, and he will always stay. Nearly three years on Flash still shows me he is with me, and I still feel him close.

He will always be with you.

x


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so, sorry. Cathy please pass on my sympathies.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Rosie, I know it is so difficult. One minute we're fine and then something makes you remember, and it all comes back 

I am pleased that Teeny has a lovely resting spot. And yes, he'll always be with you in some way. There are times that I can 'sense' Pernod around me, and it is a comfort.

Thinking of you all

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 23, 2008)

My Sweet Teeny Boy,

I heard you loud and clear, Sweet Boy. I was sitting here at the computer, writing things, talking to friends, looking around at bunnies for fun online, and heard you tell me that it was okay...that you wouldn't be sad, or hurt, or offended. I couldn't believe it, but at the same time, it was wonderful to hear.

I saw you the other day, on my way, walking to pick up Em. I saw that big ol' bunny hop into the bushes, and knew it was you (especially when I didn't see the bun when I checked as I walked by). I could feel you saying hello and reminding me you're always with me...walking with me when I go pick her up...being my companion all the day long. I'm so happy you're still with me. It brings me such joy to feel you near.

In hearing you tell me that it's okay, I was reminded of a bun that I'd talked to our friend Jesse about...a bun named Elvis that she'd offered to me about a year ago, but I had to say no to because I told her that we couldn't have two big bunnies...that we just didn't have the space. So, you reminded me of him, and told me that you'd be honored that your physical spot in our family be filled by this wonderful boy.

And happiness filled my heart upon the realization that he's still there, and would still love to be my sweetie. Boy, Sweet Teeny, you sure know how to pick them...and you sure know how to speak to my heart. I would've never thought of it, if you hadn't said something. I'd spent the last couple weeks so sad, not even being able to comprehend the idea of taking in another bun...and my mind was so filled with grief, I couldn't hear you telling me it was okay. My eyes couldn't see you because the tears clouded them. All I could think of was missing you, and why did I have to lose you, and why I have to now live without you...nothing else entered my mind.

You can see me...and I know that you see that since deciding to add Elvis to our family, I've perked up a bit. But, I tell ya, Hunny, thoughts of missing you are still very much there. We passed the road that leads to where your big ol' body is buried today...and I got all saddened again. Daddy was there, and held my hand. He could tell I was upset. He misses you, too, Sweetie, and so does Emily. I could never love another Flemmie like I love you, Sweetie...and I can't even fathom taking in another one, because they would always be compared to your greatness in my mind, and that's just not fair to anyone.

Elvis is the perfect fit, too. Jesse tells me he's a lovey-boy like Teddy, and that he's also got spunkitude, because he's an escape artist (but then sits there, waiting for the human to come over, instead of running away, because he loves pets so much). And he's big...but not as big as you. 

Thank you so much, Baby Boy, for being here with me, and being with me while I go through missing you. I'm so glad goodbye isn't permanent...that you're still here. You're always so sweet like that, and always knew when I needed your love the most.

Well, Sweet Boy, I'm going to put pictures of Elvis here for people to see, so they can say hi to him, and welcome him into our family like they welcomed you. I know you paved the way to his arrival to our family, and I can never thank you enough for showing me that he's right...he's the one. I could've never thought of or agreed to take him in without you letting me know that it's okay. I feel like him becoming part of our family is your legacy.

I love you always, my Sweet Boy,

Mama Bunny


For you humans...here are pictures of Elvis. I'll put a bit of what happened below.






















Elvis is one of Jesse's (JAK Rabbitry) French Lops. He's about a year old, and is about 11lbs, so on the small end of the breed. He's a broken squirrel color, and is oh, so sweet and squishy in personality, but also a bit of an escape artist (he's bested every type of cage closure that Jesse's tried).

To quote Jesse: "Elvis you have to watch though, is an escape artist. he's extremely smart. He can undo latches of all kinds and I have a hard time containing him. He got out twice yesterday but he's pretty much litter trained and doesn't go anywhere and lets me walk right up to him and pick him up. He loves his cheeks squeezed and his ears pulled and he'll ''melter'' as you call it. Immediately. He even likes being held on his back like a baby and he will, within minutes, go fast asleep."

The day before yesterday, I was sitting here, just browsing through bun pictures, and thinking about bunnies in general, and the though suddenly entered my mind, "It's okay." I swear it was Teeny...and I knew immediately what he meant. And suddenly, the idea of getting another wasn't immensely painful. I thought about it for a moment, reminding myself that after getting Teddy, I'd said, "No more. Nine is my limit." I'd also said as such to Danny...and it was a promise I've maintained. Well, Friday, I heard him say it was okay...that he wasn't upset about the idea, and that I would not hurt him if I looked, or even brought someone new home.

So, I thought about it, browsed around Petfinder a bit, saw a bun that looked strikingly like him (and promptly closed the window, because I couldn't even handle the THOUGHT of that), and took a few minutes to think about what breed I was interested in. My first thought: Yofi...in other words, an English Lop. 

I then browsed around online, looking at English Lop breeders in CA, but there weren't any within even a few hours of us.  And then I started thinking of other breeds, and remembered that French Lops are a mix between English Lops and Flemish Giants, and immediately remembered that Jesse and I had talked about Elvis about a year ago! Presto! Perfect! Somebun totally different in color, breed, ear type, etc.!  I then also remembered that Jesse and I agreed months ago that if I lost any of my babies, she would be more than willing to send me one of hers. 

I wrote to her, asked her about him, and she happened to have new pictures of his handsome self, and was MORE than happy to have him come live with us!

So, Mr. Elvis (who will retain his name, because Jesse says he more than lives up to it) will be joining our family in a few months. 

Isn't he handsome?

Oh, and P.S. I find it no coincidence whatsoever that Elvis has the same type of white diamond on his forehead that Yofi does. He's who first entered my mind, and I think Teeny was trying to tell me who he thought should be added to the family. He's one smart cookie!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Elvis is a handsome boy! You will have to build him his very own Graceland!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 23, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Elvis is a handsome boy! You will have to build him his very own Graceland!




Aww...I love that idea. Oh yes...he'll have a palace fit...for a king!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 23, 2008)

I knew it! I just knew it! You would some day have your own Elvis and now I know mine is safe!

I know the feeling that some how this other animal, other bunwill help. It does to some degree but there are still moments that our just painful. They do eventually get farther apart but still happen. I am glad that your heart is feeling alittle better.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 23, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> There are times that I can 'sense' Pernod around me, and it is a comfort.


Isn't it amazing how that can happen? It happens sometimes with Tiny....

Rosie, I'm not surprised that Teeny told you it was ok to bring another bun into your home and into your heart. I'm sure he would want Elvis to help heal your pain.

Elvis is adorable. Let us know when you get him....


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 24, 2008)

:shock:

i'm so sorry Rosie! i was just wondering how y'all were doing.......:?

Anna


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 24, 2008)

:hug: Rosie, your post to Teeny had tears in my eyes. But it is so obvious that Teeny wants to help heal the hurt, and there was Elvis to do the job.

Not only is he a looker, it sounds like he has quite the personality - love the fact that he escapes, but instead of getting into mischief, he waits to be petted . I think you may have a job keeping him where you want him.

When do you get him? I am sure Teeny greatly approves 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2008)

Not sure yet when we'll be bringing Elvis home. It'll be a few months yet, but believe me, I'm eager to get him home soon! 

I wouldn't have ever been able to approach the idea without Teeny's push, though. I owe it all to him, completely and totally. And I really think he wanted me to bring home Elvis SPECIFICALLY...so there must be something about Elvis, specifically, that'll help me.

It feels like it's been months since I lost my sweet boy, but it's really only been a few weeks. I still can't believe it...and yet, he feels so completely gone already. How on Earth could that be possible? How could he really be gone? I just can't truly fathom how it could actually be reality. He's such a solid member of the family...I always expect to see him, and then there's that empty space where his cage was, and I have to take a few minutes to recover from the sadness overtaking me. How could someone be there one day, and be so completely gone the next? How is that fair? What about us? We love him so much...how can all that love not have held him here? Why does that not count toward that?

I'll be honest...I'm sure I'm pushing myself too hard. Danny tells me that I shouldn't expect to be as healed as I want myself to be. He says that I don't let myself think about it enough, and I expect too much of myself. To tell ya the truth, I'd love the time to just sit and think all day long. Just one day to do nothing but think, and come to realizations about different things having to do with losing him...and I get seriously disappointed at my lack of strength. I surprise myself with the things that cause a temporary emotional breakdown...it so completely overtakes me...my entire body can't help but grieve for the time that it does. 

I hate being sad all the time...but, really, I'm mostly angry...with no one to be angry at. When we were burying him, I couldn't help but take the shovel and do almost the complete job of burying him by myself. I was so angry...but just at myself. I feel so responsible...I was the one that wanted him, brought him into our household...and I feel like I'm the one that brought so much sadness to my family...so it was MY responsibility to replace that dirt once we had dug the hole and put him in. Danny had to take the shovel from my hands and force me to stop...he knew if I finished I would've hurt myself physically...but I honestly didn't care. It was nobody's job but my own.

I have to say, though, that at the end of the day, I do expect great things of myself...in many areas. And I know I'm hard on myself, but I honestly can do nothing else. I have fought my whole life to be better, work harder, do more, do EVERYTHING I can possibly do. I just think that it's important to always demand more from yourself...to demand better from yourself. To always improve yourself.

Anyway, I just look foward to the future, and enjoy the times when my sweet Teeny's with me. Just keep us in your prayers. I so deeply appreciate the sympathies and kind words you guys have given. It's really helping, being able to write to him and get out all this pain in words (a bit).

Hugs to you guys and your babies...

Rosie*


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 26, 2008)

:hug: Hoping that Teeny remains with you forever in your hearts and minds... and helps you find some peace within... :hug2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 26, 2008)

omg Rosie i'm so excited to send Elvis to you! I really think you'll fall in love with him. I'll buy his carrier and everything in it to ship him out. If I can at the time i'll pitch in for shipping, but I can't make a guarentee right this minute. 

I feel bad for the poor boy, he just wants soooo much love that I don't have time for. I leave right before sunrise and get home minutes before dark. I work outside int he cold ALL day and then when I come home, I put in another 4 hours outside in my own barn. My warm house kind of becomes top of my priorities at that moment. Next to sleep or a hot shower. Elvis really would love someone to baby him and moosh his face fat together all day. 

That little turd is so full of himself. ITs like he knows he's the special one. 

I work at that stable...and for a whiel we were allowed to bring our dogs to work with us, provided they were well-behaved (which mine aren't). So I started bringing Elvis. He follows us stall to stall while we clean and tells us if we've missed a spot. Then he'd go sun himself on the blacktop while all the boarders came out to take pictures and hold and love him and he just ate that up. I'll try to get more pictures to you soon.

-JAK


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh man, that is SO CUTE that he follows you around like a puppy. Sounds like he's a really great helper, too. I had a feeling he would be so great just wandering around the house with me.  He'll probably join the ranks as another couch bunny! 

I can't wait to see more pics! You know what a picture hound I am...but I totally completely understand how busy you are, too...so NO PRESSURE, oks? 

Aww...about buying the carrier and schtuff...I hugely appreciate that!! (I don't expect you to pitch in on the airfare...so no worries at all. I figure once we're able to afford a $160 ticket for him, without shooting ourselves in the foot, we'll be more than able to just pay the whole airfare.) I hope we can get that big ball o' love home soon! What a great boy...he's gonna fit right on in! 

I can't wait!!

((HUGS))

P.S. You visiting anytime soon? Maybe you could smuggle him in a bookbag! :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2008)

Rosie, I havent been on much lately so Im just seeing this. Im so sorry for your loss. Teeny was such a handsome boy- and so young . Im so sorry he was taken from you and your family so suddenly. It breaks my heart to think of you all having to go through this. I know how much your bunnies mean to you.

Im so glad to hear you will be bringing another bun into your life. What a lucky guy he is! I hope you will pop in every now and then and let us know how you are doing. Its just not the same without you here. 

*hug*

Haley


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Nov 26, 2008)

*Sorry, I won't be visiting again until maybe summer, but definitely by October 2009, ARBA Nationals will be in SAn Diego! And we're going to plan our visit around that. 

Also the $160 plane ticket only covers up to 11 pounds for bunny +carrier + everything in it. Elvis alone is 11 pounds, so you'll end up paying an overweight fee, and then more money per pound overweight. 

I know you'll love him. 

-JAK



maherwoman wrote: *


> Aww...about buying the carrier and schtuff...I hugely appreciate that!! (I don't expect you to pitch in on the airfare...so no worries at all. I figure once we're able to afford a $160 ticket for him, without shooting ourselves in the foot, we'll be more than able to just pay the whole airfare.) I hope we can get that big ball o' love home soon! What a great boy...he's gonna fit right on in!
> 
> I can't wait!!
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 2, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Sorry, I won't be visiting again until maybe summer, but definitely by October 2009, ARBA Nationals will be in SAn Diego! And we're going to plan our visit around that.
> 
> Also the $160 plane ticket only covers up to 11 pounds for bunny +carrier + everything in it. Elvis alone is 11 pounds, so you'll end up paying an overweight fee, and then more money per pound overweight.
> 
> ...



Of course I'll love him! LOL! I already do!

And I don't mind a bit extra...not a problem at all. 

I can't wait to bring him home, though. I told Teddy we're bringing Elvis home...he seemed like he recognized his name...and here's the bad part...he got a bit grumpy after I mentioned it. I hope that doesn't mean he doesn't like Elvis!! :shock:

Either way, they'd just have to learn to live with each other, lol...

But, extra on the plane ticket is fine...we'll work everything out when the time comes.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 2, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Rosie, I havent been on much lately so Im just seeing this. Im so sorry for your loss. Teeny was such a handsome boy- and so young . Im so sorry he was taken from you and your family so suddenly. It breaks my heart to think of you all having to go through this. I know how much your bunnies mean to you.
> 
> Im so glad to hear you will be bringing another bun into your life. What a lucky guy he is! I hope you will pop in every now and then and let us know how you are doing. Its just not the same without you here.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, Haley. I plan on *sorta* being back. 

Teeny was truly a special big ol' guy...I miss him so much it hurts. I hate seeing that big empty space where his cage used to be...but then I remind myself that Elvis will have his cage there in the future, and I feel just a tinge better. It's hard to go through.

I wish I knew exactly what happened, but I also know it wouldn't have helped my pain any. It wouldn't have made me feel any better, in the long run. I can feel that it was just as unexpected by him as it was for us, though, and that makes me feel a bit better.

He was such a wonderful, handsome, amazing boy...he'll always be missed in our family.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, Elvis was born long after Teddy left here, so I don't think its any kindof personal grudge....

-JAK


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 2, 2008)

Ah...

Well, darn good thing! Maybe since he was the last one added, he thinks I'll forget about him?? 

He's fine now, though, lol. I don't think Teddy has the capability to be upset about anything for long...'cause then he wants love, and pets, and kisses...he can't resist the power of the Mommy!! 

:hearts et::flowerskiss:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 2, 2008)

Spoiled bunny.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 2, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Spoiled bunny.



LOL...too true, too true. And, might I say, could be said for each of them. LOL!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah but do all of tem eat 5 times their weight in everything twice a day?

-JAK


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 2, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Yeah but do all of tem eat 5 times their weight in everything twice a day?
> 
> -JAK



Uhhh....ok, good point. Though, I have to hand it to him...he just doesn't gain a single pound with all that food! GO TEDDY!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 2, 2008)

That boy can pack it. 

oh, and this:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41675&forum_id=5&jump_to=553493#p553493


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh, Mr. Teeny...

You have no idea how much joy you still bring to me. I'm amazed that even in missing you as much as I do, and how sad it makes me, I still can feel the joy you continue to bring...and you can still make me smile through my tears.

Yesterday marked a month since we lost you...and Mommy was so sad...and felt so alone as I went to feed everyone. But you brought me joy...you brought me peace...you fulfilled a promise I made to a bun that needed me so badly. You brought me Cinnabun...finally I was able to give her the home and the love she so richly deserved. You knew her pain...you knew her need...and you brought her to our home so we could at last take her fully into our family. 

You show your sweetness and thoughtfullness so beautifully, Sweetheart. I can't thank you enough for your sweet Cinnabun gift to us...and on a day when we needed it so badly...

You are so wonderful, and we miss you so so much still...and will always. But now I can look at pictures of Elvis and look at my sweet Cinnabun and think of you, and how they're both gifts from my Big Ol' Boy, my Teeny BOB. You are so wonderful.

I love you always,

Mommy Bun


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2008)

WTG, Teeny. You did good 

Jan


----------

